# My new Look 585Ultra



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey y'all, my new bike got delivered today. It's a Look 585Ultra with Campy Chorus. I went for compact gearing and a classic bend handlebar. And yes, those are carbon tubular wheels. 

It weighs in at just under 15 lbs. 


 
.


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!!

I'm bike shopping now myself. There's a Look on the short list, but it's at the _very_ top of my price range.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Beautiful bike, Sogno!

Did you build it up yourself?

Wait, where am I?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Beautiful bike, Sogno!
> 
> Did you build it up yourself?
> 
> Wait, where am I?


Thanks. Mappy was kind enough to put it together for me.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lets_ride said:


> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!!
> 
> I'm bike shopping now myself. There's a Look on the short list, but it's at the _very_ top of my price range.


The new Trek Madones are really great. As well as the Orbeas. Have fun shopping.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Very nice! Looking forward to a ride report.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

il sogno said:


> Hey y'all, my new bike got delivered today. It's a Look 585Ultra with Campy Chorus. I went for compact gearing and a classic bend handlebar.
> 
> It weighs in at just under 15 lbs.
> 
> ...


Looks great Sogno, we have very similar tastes in bikes :thumbsup:. Wow, they even pack it with the bar tape in place!

I'd love to hear how you like the compact gears, what chain/cassette combo did you go for? I really thought it through carefully when getting my colnago set up with them but regret it and hate 'em. With the current gearing combination, I cant maintain any rhythm across ring changes, jumps feel way too big, so am experimenting on a different combination on my soon to be finished commuting bike - hopefully that will suit me better.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

My compact crankset came 50/34 and I hated the big jump between chainrings. Much happier with a 36.

Have you thought about changing chainrings? (Cheaper than replacing the crankset) A 48-36 with a 11-23 will give you about the same range as a 53-39 w/ 12-25.

Sorry for the diversion...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jorgy said:


> My compact crankset came 50/34 and I hated the big jump between chainrings. Much happier with a 36.
> 
> Have you thought about changing chainrings? (Cheaper than replacing the crankset) A 48-36 with a 11-23 will give you about the same range as a 53-39 w/ 12-25.
> 
> Sorry for the diversion...


I just only took it out for a brief ride today. I'm not crazy about the compact crankset. It just seems I'm cross chained most of the ride. 

And the first time I shifted from the big chainring to the small one the chain came off and wound up hanging from the bottom bracket. 

It think it's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I just only took it out for a brief ride today. I'm not crazy about the compact crankset. It just seems I'm cross chained most of the ride.
> 
> And the first time I shifted from the big chainring to the small one the chain came off and wound up hanging from the bottom bracket.
> 
> It think it's going to take some getting used to.




awesome awesome awesome! i dig it.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 

i didn't like my compact either. it is standard cranks for me from now on.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

il sogno said:


> I just only took it out for a brief ride today. I'm not crazy about the compact crankset. It just seems I'm cross chained most of the ride.
> 
> And the first time I shifted from the big chainring to the small one the chain came off and wound up hanging from the bottom bracket.
> 
> It think it's going to take some getting used to.


Yep, I hear you on the cross chaining, and the chain coming off repeatedly. I lose not just one ring top and bottom to avoid cross chaining, but at least two - sheesh! 

This was my experience:- my mister finally worked out that it was the fixed position of the front derallieur that was contributing to the problem. It was too far away from the large, 50 cog ring. But on this particular frame (I guess because it is carbon), there is no way to adjust the position of the F.D on the post to compensate for a smaller ring, it can't be moved up or down i.e any closer as it is usual, it needs to be fixed in one position. So F.D adjustments are more limited. In short, this frame really doesn't suit a compact crankset. Damn, neither the LBS nor the fitter ever mentioned this could be a problem.

Might be an entirely different story on your Look, but have a look at the F.D position.



jorgy said:


> My compact crankset came 50/34 and I hated the big jump between chainrings. Much happier with a 36.
> 
> Have you thought about changing chainrings? (Cheaper than replacing the crankset) A 48-36 with a 11-23 will give you about the same range as a 53-39 w/ 12-25.
> 
> Sorry for the diversion...


Thanks for your input Jorgy, yep, the man is definitely looking at different ring options for me (I think he mentioned something like a 48-36 for the commuter) but the kicker on the Colnago might be the F.D. position. (I might have to stick to flats to ride it.  )


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sexy bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great! I just received my 586 frame in the mail yesterday. Pics are sure to come when it's all built up.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

good looking bike you got there.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Make sure that Mapei tunes the FD to work best on the 50 for all ten cogs. Use the 34 for your climbs, on the lower range of the cassette. With the right tweaking on the FD, the 50 should give you the right gearing for most of your ride time.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

nice bike .. my Brother's wife is on a Demo 585 this week. but i'm not sure if she likes it or not.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> Make sure that Mapei tunes the FD to work best on the 50 for all ten cogs. Use the 34 for your climbs, on the lower range of the cassette. With the right tweaking on the FD, the 50 should give you the right gearing for most of your ride time.


I forgot to mention that I'm running my 11-23 cassette on these wheels. This might explain why I'm spending so much time cross chained. 

I will ask Mappy to check out the FD. Thanks.


----------



## cycling6500 (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful bike! 

The chain should not come off when shifting from large to small chainring if FD is properly adjusted.

Put some electrical tape around the bottom bracket to prevent scratches if the chain come off as you're fine-tuning your bike.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hot x11jillion.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

dam purdy, methinks :thumbsup:


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

you bought the wrong bike. why all the spacers? why didnt you get a bike with a higher headtube? like a cervelo RS, or a roubaix? it seems silly the way its set up. a racing bike doesnt make you fast, a comfortable bike that fits make you go fast.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

AidanM said:


> you bought the wrong bike. why all the spacers? why didnt you get a bike with a higher headtube? like a cervelo RS, or a roubaix? it seems silly the way its set up. a racing bike doesnt make you fast, a comfortable bike that fits make you go fast.


I asked them to leave the steerer tube long. I wanted to be able to make the stem height adjustments myself. I've already taken a couple of the spacers off.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

That is a truly awesome bike. The Campy Chorus looks perfect on it--excellent choice! One of the best things ever is taking a brand new dream bike out of the box. It's like being a kid at Christmas again.

The compact does take some getting used to. I've been riding it for three years, but I'm going back to standard on my next bike because I found myself undergeared in races.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I forgot to mention that I'm running my 11-23 cassette on these wheels. This might explain why I'm spending so much time cross chained.


I run a 11-23 with a compact and it works well with me. A few years ago when I wasn't as strong as I am now, I was much happier with a 12-25.

Any reason for tubies? Are you racing? I've got some friends that ride with tubs but personally, I think the only real reason to ride them is for cyclocross or the track.

Nice ride though. Real nice!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Great Bike - I ride a 585 myself and think it is a fantastic all around bike.

A month or so ago we were talking about wheels for your then current bike. I guess you bought the wheels and the bike came as part of the deal.

Would like to get a comaprison from your old bike to this one - and also a comparison of old wheels to these.

Great Choice - you'll love it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

pdh777 said:


> Great Bike - I ride a 585 myself and think it is a fantastic all around bike.
> 
> A month or so ago we were talking about wheels for your then current bike. I guess you bought the wheels and the bike came as part of the deal.
> 
> ...


I bought the wheels separately. I got a 20% off deal on them. I rode the Reynolds on my old bike and wow, what a difference they made. Lighter, faster, more aerodynamic... My old wheels were custom built. Mavic Open Pro clinchers on 28H Campy Record hubs. 

Then I sat around for about a week or two trying to decide which frame to get. When I found out that all the Elles were sold out and that this Ultra was available for under $2K, I decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

*I'm totally jealous...*

...I'm wanting a Look REAL BAD!


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

You looked at a lot of really nice bikes!! Glad you ended up with one that will be giving you lots of good smiles while you ride. I'm sure you'll find a solution to the gearing problem (it's a zen test  )

oh and it’s beautiful too


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kaotikgrl said:


> You looked at a lot of really nice bikes!! Glad you ended up with one that will be giving you lots of good smiles while you ride. I'm sure you'll find a solution to the gearing problem (it's a zen test  )
> 
> oh and it’s beautiful too


Thanks. I rode it again today and I think I'm getting the feel of the compact gearing. 

Keep an eye out for me. You might come across me struggling up a SoCal hill.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not only do I ride a Look but also compact gearing.

You may want to try this - when dropping down to the small chainring first drop the rear down 2 gears - this is kind of counter intuitive but it puts you in about the right gear so you don't over spin. This compensates for the wide range of the compact

Hopefully the comapct is making it easier for you to climb those hills out there. Enjoy!


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

il sogno said:


> My old wheels were custom built. Mavic Open Pro clinchers on 28H Campy Record hubs.


Getting rid of those? I'm having a hard time finding 28h Record hubs...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

the Inbred said:


> Getting rid of those? I'm having a hard time finding 28h Record hubs...


I'm keeping them as my spare wheels. Those Campy Record hubs are too sweet to give up.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

pdh777 said:


> Not only do I ride a Look but also compact gearing.
> 
> You may want to try this - when dropping down to the small chainring first drop the rear down 2 gears - this is kind of counter intuitive but it puts you in about the right gear so you don't over spin. This compensates for the wide range of the compact
> 
> Hopefully the comapct is making it easier for you to climb those hills out there. Enjoy!


Good advice. Thanks.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

That's a real sweetheart of a bike. Congrats il Sogno.


----------



## markus (Apr 3, 2007)

*ultra versus origin*

Beautiful bike.:thumbsup: 
I am in the market for a new frame and have been thinking of going with a Look. I saw a 585 Ultra in my size on sale but thought they were designed for powerful sprinters. I am not as strong as I was a decade ago, so figured it wasn't for me. 
How did you decide on the 585 Ultra over the other Look high-end options (585 origin, 586 and 595)?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Gripped said:


> I run a 11-23 with a compact and it works well with me. A few years ago when I wasn't as strong as I am now, I was much happier with a 12-25.
> 
> Any reason for tubies? Are you racing? I've got some friends that ride with tubs but personally, I think the only real reason to ride them is for cyclocross or the track.
> 
> Nice ride though. Real nice!


I don't race. I got into cycling in the mid 80's. Back then tubulars were the way to go. 

I'm used to them and I really like the ride feel, especially when cornering.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

markus said:


> Beautiful bike.:thumbsup:
> I am in the market for a new frame and have been thinking of going with a Look. I saw a 585 Ultra in my size on sale but thought they were designed for powerful sprinters. I am not as strong as I was a decade ago, so figured it wasn't for me.
> How did you decide on the 585 Ultra over the other Look high-end options (585 origin, 586 and 595)?


I was just that I got a great deal on the frame. This is a 2007 XS. Excel Sports wanted to clear it out of their store so they had the price slashed to 30% off. 

I snapped it up. 

I am not a powerful sprinter but it's great having a bike that accelerates like the dickens when you ask it to go.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Excellent, Cindy!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks all. 

So far I've swapped out the stem for a longer one, flopped it over so it's tilted down and taken a couple of stem spacers out. It's riding great.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice! I rode a 585 last winter with the same wheels and loved it. Kept the wheels and swapped em over to my Ridley Noah (team bike). The 585 is one of the sweetest rides I've ever owned. 

On the compact gears: You'll get used to them, but the big jump between front rings will always be there. I have a compact crankset that I install for really strenuous climbing races only. On my Look, since it has a round downtube, I used a Deda Dogs Fang (I think that was the cutesie name) chainkeeper. It is a small, unobtrusive little device that clamps onto the downtube under the front derailuer to prevent the chain from coming off to the inside of the small ring during downshifts. Those work very well indeed. Excel probably has them, get the proper size. 

Also as someone mentioned, when you need to shift chainrings, try to manage it so you aren't badly cross-chained. Try not to have to go smaller at the front if you are already in one of your lower two (or 3) sprockets on the cassette.

Enjoy, you have one of the best all around bikes currently made, In My Humble Opinion.

Don Hanson


----------

